# CPC relocating to Pensacola Fl.....



## crissibush (Jul 1, 2011)

Christina L. Dunigan, CPC
2257 Stornoway Ct   
Fayetteville, NC 28306
crissidunigan@yahoo.com
910-495-5655

Objective:
To obtain employment that provides opportunity for advancement, offering a professional, enthusiastic and challenging work environment utilizing my current credentials through the AAPC as a Certified Procedural Coder. 

Qualifications:
Professional qualifications include the following:
Credentialed CPC. More than five years experience in medical coding, Extensive knowledge of ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS guidelines IDX and abstracting inpatient, outpatient and surgical charts. I have also assisted in auditing of charts for Inpatient and outpatient as well as surgical cases.  I currently code for a variety of clinics.  Maintained training with medical providers on a daily or weekly basis to ensure accuracy and communication was properly acquired within my clinics.  Organized PowerPoint presentations for training purposes for my clinic and staff for education purposes.  Was responsible for running daily compliance reports to ensure correct coding and was met within in clinics, if not I had to correct this with a plan of action and report to my supervisor.  Also proficient in Human Resources for employee insurance, payroll, accounts payable, confidential records and patient accounts multi receptionist skills.   When doing A/R follow-up as a patient account Analyst, I was responsible for ensuring the accounts receivable for my third party carriers claims status was called and checked to ensure days in A/R were less than 30 days and either refiled claims, adjusted accordingly or made sure the payment was posted correctly.  

Work History: August 2008-current
Job Title:  Medical Records Technician for Department of Veteran Affairs 
Fayetteville, NC
910-482-5158
Manager: Syfonia McWilliams

December 2010-current
MRI Remote Coding 
Job Title: Remote Coding
517-605-6441
Manager: Lori Shelle

August 15 2006-August 2008
Job Title: Coder for Dewitt Army Hospital
Ft. Belvoir, VA
703-805-0753
Supervisor: Robin Hughes-Harris

September 2004 – August 2006
Job Title: Billing Specialist for Department of Neurosurgery
University Health Associates
PO Box 9183
Morgantown, WV 26508
304-293-0416
Manager: Jennifer Grubb, RHIT

October 2002 - September 2004:
Job Title: Billing Assistant Department of Pathology
University Health Associates
Scott Avenue
Morgantown, WV 26507
304-293-2759
Supervisor: Doug Toothman


December 2000 – October 2002 
Job Title: Patient Account Analyst
University Health Associates
Scott Avenue
Morgantown, WV
304-293-5033
Supervisor: Renee Cress/Donna Wotring

1999 - 2002
Job Title: Receptionist
Animal Medical Center
460 Hartman Run Road
Morgantown, WV 26605
Supervisor: Michelle Alexander Hale

1998 - 1999
Job Title: 
Payroll Contact, Accounts Payable, Human Resources for Employee Benefits.
The Arbors at Fairmont
130 Kaufman Drive
Fairmont, WV 26554
304 363 5833
Supervisor: Joyce Davis

1994 - 1998
Job Title:
Teller, New Accounts Representative, Customer Service Representative
Fairmont Federal Credit Union
10th Street and Gaston Avenue
Fairmont, WV 26554
304 383 5320
Supervisor: Stacia Martin

Education:

North Marion High School
High School Diploma
Route 250
Farmington, WV 26571

Fairmont State College
CPC Certification
Fairmont, WV 26554

Axia College
University of Phoenix 
3157 E Elwood Street 
Phoenix, AZ 85034


----------

